# Honeymoon Power BareBoat Destination Recommendations....



## jaski2 (Apr 5, 2010)

My fiance and I are looking to bareboat a powercat or trauler for 10 days somewhere in the caribbean. We want a powerboat as there are only two of us. I have extensive powerboat experience on 30-40 foot boats. Last year, a group of us went to the BVI's and rented a 50' cat out of pro valor charters (wild cat 2, great people, great experience) but want to try somewhere new. We would be going late december and want are looking for some good town's/nightlife along with other things to do. Abacos?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UMM.. you do realize that this is SAILNET, a forum for sailors and sailboats...not POWERBOATS...right??


----------



## jaski2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, however seeing as the operations are all in similar locales, I thought one might be able to help out with recommendations... apparently not.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most of the sailboat charter companies DO NOT OFFER powerboats for charter... so you really need to talk to people who CHARTER POWERBOATS to get good recommendations.


----------



## sachingautham911 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a good choice and we are all wishing you a best and memorable journey. Dubai is also a wonderful destination for cruises. Sailing yachts and bareboats services are very affordable and the beautiful sunset view is also reviewed top by many travelers. For honeymooners, its one of the popular area for fishing trips also.


----------

